# When hipsters jump the shark: a supper club in a skip



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

Fantastic!

http://www.pixable.com/article/hipsters-dumpster-dine-in-brooklyn-for-a-cause/


----------



## Favelado (Jul 3, 2014)

When definitions of hipster jumps the shark.Silver haired couples who look like they listen to Celine Dion. There isn't a single hipster in those pictures. It's not a synonym for middle class. 

It's a daft idea though. I'm not pretending otherwise.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2014)

The food looks terrible.

Don't get me wrong, I've got plenty of food out skips in my time but I've always taken it home to eat it. Unless I was really hungry or I found some Cadbury's mini rolls


----------



## Belushi (Jul 4, 2014)

Is that Elton John bottom right?


----------



## Favelado (Jul 4, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Is that Elton John bottom right?



I think so. It looks like he's sitting down but he's so short that actually he's still standing.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 4, 2014)

It is actually not a totally Bad Idea (vegetarian, meant to publicise / raise consciousness about food waste) but surely it misses the point if the only sort of scraps you're willing to use have to come from organic farms so far away you'd have had to drive there.... hipster fail again. Plus: Brooklyn. QED.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2014)

> Salvage Supperclub takes the streets of Williamsburg once a month to make a statement about food waste and sustainability.



Seems a worthy cause for them to be promoting.


----------

